# صور للبابا كيرلس نادره جداااا



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

صوره للبابا مع ابونا عبد المسيح













مع الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر







ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم:36_3_9:
صور انا اول مره اشفها يارب تعجبكم












صوره للبابا مع ابونا عبد المسيح













مع الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر

















ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم:36_3_9:

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2009)

جمال اووووووووى يا كوك 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
مرسي كتير ياكوك علي الصور الرائعة دي تسلم ايدك 
بركة صلواته تكون معنا جميعا امييييييييييييين 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*الللللللللللللللللللللللللله حلوين اوووووووووووووووووى يا كوك*
*تسلم ايدك*
*و الرب يعوض مجهودك*
*و  يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2009)

صور جميله جدا
ميرسى يا كوك​


----------



## god love 2011 (20 أبريل 2009)

_                 واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
صور هايله بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
وكل سنه وانت طيب وبخير وصحه وسلامه

​_


----------



## فادى سامى (22 أبريل 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_بركة صلاتة فلتكن معنا _
_ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد _
_امين_
_شكرا كتييير كوك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا كوك

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*حلوين جدا يا كوك 
بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال اووووووووى يا كوك
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> مرسي كتير ياكوك علي الصور الرائعة دي تسلم ايدك
> بركة صلواته تكون معنا جميعا امييييييييييييين
> ربنا يعوضك



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *الللللللللللللللللللللللللله حلوين اوووووووووووووووووى يا كوك*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *و الرب يعوض مجهودك*
> *و  يبارك حياتك*​



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> ميرسى يا كوك​



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _                 واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> صور هايله بجد
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

فادى سامى قال:


> الف شكررررررررررررر



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بركة صلاتة فلتكن معنا _
> _ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد _
> _امين_
> _شكرا كتييير كوك_
> ...



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا كوك
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حلوين جدا يا كوك
> بركة صلواته تكون معنا امين
> مرسيه ليك​*



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا كوك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مايو 2009)

ميررررسى ياكوك على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا" على الصور الرائعة ...حلو وجود الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر....


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

